# Concrete tank in greenhouse?



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

OK guys, my greenhouse is going up as soon as the ground thaws enough for the backhoe, as it will be about 4 feet in the ground.

I have been toying with lining the north wall with ibc totes setup for the fish side of an aquaponics system (that could double as a heat sink to help regulate temp), but I had the thought of just making forms and pouring concrete for a fish tank so I can keep my precious totes catching rainwater (and portable), and it would be cheaper than buying more totes. 

I was thinking that I could make it about 2 to 3 foot deep and about 3 foot wide, and 10 foot long, then I could build another if I deem it necessary. I did some reading and found that concrete affects the ph level of the water. Is there a paint or coating that could percent pH changes? Any other caveats?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Would large plastic "stock" tanks or septic tanks be cheaper? I'd worry about the cement leaching somehow. 

Would love to see pictures of your set-up when you are done!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Personally, I do something like lay a cinder or concrete block 'form' for the tank walls, leave the bottom sand, then go to a place that sells commercial roofing and buy a enough EDM rubber roofing off a roll to line the tank....like a swimming pool liner, only heavier. Won't leak unless you puncture it, and even then you can slap a patch on it, no leeching of anything.

This photo of our hoop house, for example. Instead of filling the center bed with dirt, it could have been filled with water using a liner. You'll note the white surface bonding cement on the inside...Surewall with fiberglass fibers to add extra side wall strength.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

Rider, all the tanks that I have looked at are around a dollar per gallon, the most affordable being round tanks that won't fit. Unless I come across a craigslist score, I don't think it would be cheaper since I am set up fairly well for concrete work.

I might look into that Andy, I might even be able to talk my roofing contractor I use at work to hook me up. Why would you leave the bottom sand though?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bottleneck said:


> Why would you leave the bottom sand though?


Cheaper, and very little chance of puncture where the weight/pressure is the most.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, you mean rather than concrete. I had a moment there... I thought you were talking about not lining the bottom, I thought you lost your marbles. But it was just me.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I found used cattle water tanks cheap, the black Rubbermaid ones. 2'x2'x4' tied together with PVC. I use floating foam with holes cut in to support pots. The black warms the water for my yellow perch, helps heat the greenhouse....James


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I currently use an old cement tank in my aquaponic system. It is like 50 years old an doesn't leech I wouldn't think. If I was making one I would do a cone bottom for sure. The flat bottom requires to much cleaning.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

you may be interested in this...it`s what your talking about doing,I thought it may be helpful.

this is my county`s High School,we have had people come tour our ag program from all over the world.




http://www.jchs.k12tn.net/Vocational/Agriculture/ag_aquaculture.htm


----------

